# Officially Outbackers!!!



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

Well,

After all the input by you folks and us driving 1400 miles to look at it ( going that way for xmas anyway), we finally are official outback owners.







The 27 RBS is really nice. Looks like a new one. Has no blemishes what so ever inside or out. It does have that SOFT FLOOR feel as I had heard about but its not anything to worry about. I think they just skimped on the thickness of the floor during design.

One major question though...............WHERE AND HOW DO I UNLOCK THE SLIDE ROOM FROM THE ELECTRIC SYSTEM, SO I CAN MANUALLY BRING IT IN? ALSO........HOW DO YOU MANUALLY BRING IT IN?









The dealer did not know at the time but is trying to find out for me. Sure would be a bummer to have an electical failure or motor failure with it out.

Help me out here folks.









Kurt and Gloria


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome







to the family. I am sure someone will chime in with the answer regarding your slide issue. I just wanted to say congrats on the Outback, and post ofter- if you can


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Kurt and Gloria. My slide out is manual so I can't help you there. Hope you enjoy your new OB.

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. Sounds like a long but worthwhile trip.

Hope some will chime in regarding the slide. I know on others you would have to take the cover off the electric slide motor and use a drill with some adaptor to reel it back in. I'll be watching here for answers.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on your new 27rbs Valleyfolk








Hope you have a great time with it and good luck on your maiden voyage!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations valleyfolk!*








You are 'Official Outbackers' now!









The slide on your Outback will have a manual override. I am not familiar with that specific model, but there will be an access point that allows you to get a socket wrench onto a drive shaft and crank the slide in that way. Slow and a P.I.T.A., but it will get the job done. It's finding that access point that is the trick. With some models it is on the inside, and some it is on the outside (The opposite side from the slide!).

If no one here can give you a specific location, you can call Keystone and they will be able to help you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations valleyfolk
Welcome to the Outback Family 
Happy camping and Travels

willie


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome Valleyfolk! We are happy to have you!!! Congrats on your travel trailer!










Brenda


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, there is a nut on the motor that has to be manualy cranked with a socket. Glad I have never had to do it. Find your access point to the motor in the surrounding areas. Mine has an access panel under the dinette cushion closest to the motor. The motor should be almost in the dead center of your slide.

Congrats and welcome


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome!

You will enjoy the site and learn lots.

With regards to the slide mine has a nut that a ratchet will fit on for manual operation. I bought a cordless drill and socket to keep in my tool box that makes the hand turning a lot easier.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!*


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the same model and have yet to have the problem. I'll check the manual and get back to you. Do yourself a favor though and pick up some spare fuses. I had one blow for the slide when I first got the trailer and didn't realize it was a 12 volt motor on the slide. Took a call to the dealer for the answer. Boy did I feel foolish.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Valleyfolfk to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27RBS

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

